# Illinois Prince Hall license plate approved



## Illuminatio (Aug 11, 2014)

Came across something this afternoon that I thought might be of some interest to my fellow Illinois residents that are also Prince Hall Brothers.

I was searching for what new specialty license plates might be on the horizon for our state and it appears that a "Prince Hall Freemasonry" license plate was proposed, approved and signed off on by our Governor. I haven't been able to find an image of the plate anywhere, but the site links to the official voting record and shows its passage.

From other sources I've read, it seems a plate can be approved and signed off on, but they won't print or start issuing any until they have at least 1500 people signed up for the plate. Apparently it's not financially beneficial until that magic number is hit. So far though, I haven't been able to find any further information on the plate such as where you could sign up or who to contact regarding that. I didn't see anything on the Prince Hall Grand Lodge website concerning it either.

At any rate, here's the site that references it. It's plate #2 on his list:

http://www.illinoispolicy.org/illinois-passes-11-new-specialty-license-plate-laws-for-2014/

Perhaps someone else has more information than I was able to dig up.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 12, 2014)

In Illinois I've seen specialty plates for a Superman comic book convention.  I think the required number is lower than 1500 based on that.  Likely it's 150.

Good stuff Illinois!


----------



## Illuminatio (Aug 12, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> In Illinois I've seen specialty plates for a Superman comic book convention.  I think the required number is lower than 1500 based on that.  Likely it's 150.
> 
> Good stuff Illinois!



I got those this year myself! That's actually a bit different though. Since that's a "special event" plate, it has no number requirement and is only able to be displayed for (at least in the case of the Superman plate) only from 2 months prior to the event until the end of the last day of the event. It's just a flat fee per plate for the special organization to get those made I believe. The charge to me was only $35.

The 1500 number is mentioned several places online for a plate that's going to be on the permanent roster for plates available to the state to have personalized, vanity, and so on. In fact, I've also read that many times a plate will be approved by the government, but never see the light of day because the organization couldn't get the 1500 necessary purchasers lined up.

For kicks though, here's my Superman plate from a couple months ago. It was a good conversation piece. Had more than one stranger say "Those are awesome! How did you get those?" and things like that. Fun stuff.


----------



## kenspank (Dec 14, 2014)

The law was passed a year or two ago.  It was initiated by PGM Cromartie -- not the current GM Driskell. I called the Secretary of State's office a few months ago. They said the only hold up was that the plate's design hadn't been finalized yet.  Once that was done, it would appear on cyberdriveillinois.


----------

